
The Popular Practice of Putting Stuff Off - arthurk
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/31/your-money/31shortcuts.html?_r=1&em
======
quoderat
“It could be a symptom that you’re leading an inauthentic life,” he said. “You
should take a look at the goals in your life and say, ‘Is this what you want
to do?’ ”

Sounds like a good indicator, and exactly why I am about to quit my job and
move to Tampa for something a little less well-paying, but much more
interesting and, for me, fulfilling.

------
jacquesm
it's funny, that 'practice' is exactly what got me on to hacker news in the
first place, a discussion of how to avoid procrastination. to go through HN, I
want to be able to zoom in on the comments others judged to be of the highest
quality.

Of course reading this site only worsened the problem!

detects an infinite regress here somewhere...

